# Converting from 20 degrees to 10-15 degrees?



## flarran (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey! I'm thinking about resharpening on of my Wüsthofs to 10-15 degrees, and one of my japanese style gyutos as well. Do you have any input, is it just grinding away at the desired angle? 

I'm experienced with sharpening and with knives, but haven't converted the angle of sharpening on a knife before, so please help me


----------



## flarran (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi! Thanks for your reply!

Just before I sat down here and read your post I actually tried to thin my Wüsthof classic ikon and I can't really believe the (in my opinion) rather extreme performance boost. Didn't thin it alot, but it worked!


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

Wuesthof Classic series...

...in my initially glee using the Edge Pro, did that.  took my 8" Chef to 15 degrees. 

did not hold up.  and I use the steel virtually every trip.....

my slicers - which get lighter usage, hold up well in the 17 degree range.

the chef knives get much heavier duty usage and I've found 20 degrees about the max that will "last-a-while" in home use.  defined for me as 6 months before needed a full blast edge profiling & sharpen.

ymmv - but indeed it appears to me one can put too fine an edge on the Wuesties.....


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

With Wusthof Classics, when the knife was made can make a difference.

Originally, Wusthof Classics (and the other X50CrMoV15 steel knives) were heat treated to a hardness level of hRc 56 or so. Then, a few years ago, Wusthof changed their heat treatment process and their resulting knives had an average hardness of hRc 58 - a significant improvement in hardness.

The older knives with their softer steel won't hold as acute an angle as the newer knives.

Relief, or micro-bevels, can be used. Jon Broida at JKI has a video where he shows how he puts a significant relief micro-bevel (30 degrees or so) on one side of the edge only.

Galley Swiller


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

not sure my microbevel technique is the best for this situation... it is more geared towards high hardness steels and/or super thin knives and/or very brittle knives


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

Jon - I stand corrected.

By the way - Congratulations on your family, and best wishes for all.

Galley Swiller


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

thanks


----------

